# amber fruit jars (the leader, trademark lightning, globe



## bamascavenger (Feb 1, 2008)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME BEFORE I GO TO THIS AUCTION WHAT THESE ARE WORTH. I DO NOT WANT TO GET BURNT. THANK YOU, TERRY.


----------



## bamascavenger (Feb 1, 2008)

ALSO THESE?


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

I can not say what they are worth, but unless I am wrong, you should stay away from the amber quart Lightning jars with the number 227 embossed on the bottom of the jar. It is my understanding these jars are reproductions. If I am wrong, I am sure someone on the forum will waste no time in correcting me. If anyone does have any comments pertaining to this subject, I would olike to hear them, so I will know for sure whether or not I am correct on the subject or not.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello Bama

 Yes, Lou is correct on the lightnings with 227 on the base they could be a repro, but that doesnâ€™t mean they all are. There are original lightnings out there also with a mold base of 227 but if you are not sure the best advice is to stay away from them like Lou stated.


 The Globe HG Iâ€™m not completely sure about. The RB10 lists it at $100-150. The lid looks correct and if itâ€™s in good shape a lid is worth $30 minimum by itself so I guess if you could buy the whole jar for $75 or less you would have made a good buy. Check for any cracks in the glass looking through the mouth of the jar towards the band area. That was a stress area. Itâ€™s a tough area of the glass to look at and sometimes is overlooked.

 I wouldn't  invest anymore than $30 max for any quart amber lightning and it would have to be mint with no kind of damage. Maybe up to $50 max for a HG amber lightning. You might be able to make a few bucks on them at those prices.

 The amber HG Leader doesnâ€™t have the correct band on it. If the lid is correct you can buy repro bands. The lid should be marked Patd June 28, 1892. RB is $200 but I think that is a bit high. I would treat it in the same category as the HG Globe above.

 The Millville has what looks like a Mooreâ€™s lid on it but an original Millville lid isnâ€™t too tough to find. If you could get that for less than $35-40 you would do okay. Theyâ€™re not rare or anything but have nice eye appeal because of the odd closure.

 The Brighton HG lists at $150 with 50% of that value being the lid and band. The lid and band would be tough to find. Without them it might only fetch $30-40 max?

 I wouldnâ€™t put any kind of value on the other aqua jars unless you are starting a collection and want them as a different name. Not much value for any of them. Even the little midget. Itâ€™s nice but youâ€™ll never find a lid for it and if you do it will cost you at least $20. The complete jar is only worth about $25-30.

 If I had to pick out three jars in the bunch I would go for the HG amber Globe, amber HG The Leader, and the quart aqua Millville. 

 Donâ€™t buy any damaged jars, not much of a market unless its rare. Normal flaking on a ground mouth is no big deal but hunks of glass out of a lip arenâ€™t good. Same with chips, cracks, and dings. Unless you can get them for almost nothing, not worth messing with.

 Just trying to give you an idea. The bottom line is this, when you buy anything it should be something you like. That way if you have it for while itâ€™s no big deal. 

 Iâ€™m no expert on jars or any other kind of bottle, Iâ€™m just trying to help out.

 Good luck at your auction and best regards!                Paul


----------



## bamascavenger (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you for that great information, Now i will at least know how much or where to stop the bidding and what to look for. Thank you again for taking the time to write all that.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for your post Paul, although I had thought all of the 227s were fakes, I learned a bit today. The ones I got burned on years ago had a whole lot of bubbles in them. Actually the bubbles were very tiny, more so round. As I think back on it, the bubbles did not look like something that would have been from years back, if that makes any sense. Regardless, I learned a hard lesson.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 2, 2008)

Bama, you are welcome.  We are all supposed to help and encourage each other aren't we?   Lou, don't take it so hard.  We have all have a story to tell about a jar, bottle, or piece of glass we learned a lesson on.  If I had the time right now I would tell you mine.  I'll get to it one of these days.   It's a good one and fortunately for me it worked out to my favor.  Thank God for that one.   Anyway, take care and good luck at your auction Bama.  Lou, best regards to you also buddy.                    Paul


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Regretfully, that wasn't the only time Paul. Worst one was when I was a true rookie. Bought a unusal green Warners Safe Remedy once, looked like a dug bottle being it was stained from top to bottom. Found out later that what I thought was stain was actually acid stain. I think I still have that bottle buried in a box somewhere, haven't seen it in years. And then there is the cobalt Cincu soda I bought with a different top put on it. Blame myself for that one though, all I had to do was look at the stupid thing !Yes, there are definitely some real low lifes out there that will put it to you in a heartbeat and think nothing of it. I will not comment on what I gave for the bottle, its embarrassing enough just making comment about it, but did learn from it as well. Haven't got burned on a bottle since, came close a few times, but it could happen again at some point in time while I would be suffereing from a case of rectilitis, like I do at different times...............


----------



## bobclay (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all,

 Here is information regarding the Lightning repros and how to spot them:

http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/ReproLightnings.HTML

 Bob


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2008)

Good info for all of us Bob, thank you for the link.   Best regards,   Paul


----------

